# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Is this guy creepy or what?

## East of the Beast



----------


## Matt

Indeed. Why do you ask?

----------


## Calypso Jones

well....he's smiling.  Seems okay for kids' parties to me.

----------

Devil505 (10-18-2014),JustPassinThru (11-13-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-13-2014),Roadmaster (11-14-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

He is in this season's American Horror Story.If you have ever watched the show it takes strange, twisted, and scary to the next level.

----------


## Trinnity

Sure does. I'm a fan of AHS.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-13-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Calypso Jones

what have I seen her in apart from this.

OHYES>  SERENITY.  She was the crewman who left the hologram of herself explaining that the Alliance had actually killed the entire planet off AND invented Rievers from the gas they put in the air filtration system that encouraged PEACE among the population.  It was so peaceful they just laid down and died where they were.   And then the rievers broke in and ate her.

yum.

----------


## Trinnity

> what have I seen her in apart from this.


12 years a slave
Deadwood
Desperate Housewives
Grey's Anatomy
The Sopranos

----------


## michaelr

I think Ronald should layoff his own products. GMO everything sucks!

----------

goosey (11-14-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Does anyone know who the actor is?

----------


## Trinnity

*Creepy clown sightings go nationwide
Creepy clowns caught on camera across the country.*JACKSONVILLE, Fla., Oct. 17 (UPI) -- The rash of creepy clown sightings in California appears to have spread nationwide, with reported en-clown-ters in Florida, Indiana and New Mexico.
The Wasco Clown, a California photography project by a husband-and-wife team who said they wish to remain anonymous, appears to have inspired copycats that have been photographed and videotaped in Albuquerque, N.M.; Fishers, Ind.; and Jacksonville, Fla.

Jacksonville residents said people dressed in creepy clown costumes have been appearing in security camera footage. One recording shows a clown walking up to a resident's porch, tearing apart a pumpkin and staring directly into the camera before walking away.
The Jacksonville Sheriff's Office said it has not received any complaints about clown crimes. Albuquerque residents have reported encounters with a blood-stained clown couple posing in locations including the University of New Mexico and Expo New Mexico's Fright Fest.


Meanwhile, police in Fishers are asking residents to call officers if they spot a man seen wandering city streets in a clown costume. The man has reportedly been frightening residents, but he is not believed to have broken any laws.

Read more: http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2014/10/...#ixzz3GWtlkmYu

----------


## Trinnity

*John Carroll Lynch*

Lynch plays "Twisty" the clown.

----------


## Matt

I vote this guy as next EBOLA CZAR!!!  :Headbang:

----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

fyrenza (10-18-2014)

----------


## Matt

> 



Fucking perfect.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Matt

Nah. Are you using a meme generator. For the love of God just pirate photoshop already  :Geez:

----------


## Trinnity

:Tongue2:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm tellin' ya.  this guy is gonna be the next James Gandolfini...only alive.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-13-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

.
I remember Sarah Paulson from "American Gothic," with Gary Cole.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> .
> I remember Sarah Paulson from "American Gothic," with Gary Cole.


Oh gosh, I seem to recall her name from this.


Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip (20062007) - Wikipedia

----------


## Calypso Jones

I remember her from Serenity.

----------


## JustPassinThru

What's with this fear of clowns?  When I first heard of it, I thought it was some sort of rare psychiatric disorder in kids.  Then Stephen King writes about it; and movies; and killer clowns on the weird cable channels.  Now we have decomposing clowns, and goofballs dressed as deranged clowns walking the streets for shock value.

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh...I said that already.


LOL

they say memory is the first to go.

I think.

----------


## Trinnity

DON'T look behind you.

----------


## Trinnity

o snap

----------


## Trinnity

This one was friends with the other one.

----------


## Calypso Jones

sarah Paulson says she is a lesbian.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> o snap



    Aaaannnnnndd -------> there goes two , 230 grain --  45 caliber bullets to the chest. 

1911 Mil-Spec .45ACP Pistol | State-of-the-Art Handguns



     Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> This one was friends with the other one.



Shots fired after Ohio father dons clown mask to scare daughter - WCMH



 Joe :

----------


## East of the Beast

Ya know,Jeffery Dalmer said he would never eat another clown.He said they tasted funny.

----------

